# P90 45acp



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I just traded a Glock 32 plus $50 for a New Ruger P90 was just wondering what your experience with this handgun and any reviews on this weapon? 

I did not have time to study the P90 before the trade I was not realy looking at getting it I went to the range and shot the G32 and the slide came back and cut the web of my hand as my hand rides up high on the dove tail as I have to shoot with middle finger cause my index finger is missing the tip of it and cant reach trigger without moving my hand around the grip and then my nuckle on my thumb rubs the dovetail and throws my groups off. I picked the P90 cause I wanted a 45acp back after getting rid of my Colt Double Eagle years agao and have never been happy with any cal. since. I went with the Ruger cause I trusted the name and it seemed to be well made and better than any other in my price range, But when I went to gun show this weekend I noticed there was no Semi Rugers there only revolvers. I was asking about the Rugers and several of them said Ruger was not what it used to be any longer. I have not shot the weapon and have a chance to sell it for $425.00 to a friend and wanted to know should I sell it and put it towards another pistol or will this give me years of service and range shooting fun? 

I will not be using this for CCW, the P90 will only be a range shooting toy but certainly would use to protect myself or family.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you alter your grip on the glock before you decided to sell it? if not....D'OH!!!


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried several tings from houge to left hand shooting to working on different holds and even gripping with right hand a trigger pull with left index finger but I still could not get a comfort level with it.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Ruger P90's are great guns. Too large and heavy for some people but I've carried one daily for about 5 years. They are dependable and accurate. Everyone is different, but I wouldn't trade mine for anything else if I had to carry it to possibly save my life.


----------

